
Why I Hope to Die at 75 - uladzislau
http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2014/09/why-i-hope-to-die-at-75/379329/?
======
ccvannorman
Some people want to die - depression, religion, cultism, or just plain
ignorance - and some have apparently decided when. I support the individuals
right to choose suicide, but I also believe it's our duty to tell them life is
worth living.

If Ezekiel had been born 500 years ago, would he be writing this article about
dying at 35? How would the brain states of a 35 year old him today or 500
years ago differ? What would a conversation between the two be like? "You
should die at 35, that's a full life, living past 35 will be pain and
decrepit.."

~~~
dalek_cannes
Replying to this comment because it seems to be the only properly argued, non-
partisan 'against' comment at the time of this writing.

I don't agree with some of the author's conclusions, but I agree with this
idea: when your body and mind naturally deteriorate to a point where it makes
living a happy life either impossible or extremely difficult, you should have
the choice of ending it without society (especially the parts of society who
haven't experienced the same problem) judging you.

If by the time the author reaches 75 and fairly non-invasive medical means are
available to maintain his health (note: I said _health_ , not _life_ ), I'm
sure he would avail himself to them. If he's denying that, then he's not being
entirely honest.

------
jijojv
Brilliant - Once I have lived to 75, my approach to my health care will
completely change. I won’t actively end my life. But I won’t try to prolong
it, either.

------
Randgalt
What a perfectly evil man. I hope to live to 100 or more. I also plan on being
active and productive until that age. I thought death cults were only in the
Middle East.

~~~
SiVal
He was one of the architects of ObamaCare, and he thinks that people like you
should have more of their decisions made for them by people like him.

[http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2014/03/ezekiel_emanuel_...](http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2014/03/ezekiel_emanuel_lets_the_cat_out_of_the_bag_on_obamacare.html)

------
A_COMPUTER
This reads like a grotesque Cass Sunstein-architected "nudge."

